# Image Burn



## Miss Priss (Aug 19, 2007)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows XP Professional, Service Pack 3, 32 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz, x86 Family 15 Model 4 Stepping 3
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 2038 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) 82945G Express Chipset Family, 224 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 76285 MB, Free - 55132 MB;
Motherboard: Dell Inc., 0UG980
Antivirus: AVG Anti-Virus Free Edition 2012, Updated: Yes, On-Demand Scanner: Enabled

I had to get another computer, now I have to learn how to do everything from the beginning again. The computer has a burning program called Image Burn but when I try to burn a picture disc, the computer says I do not have a cd or dvd burner on the machiene. Also when I bring up the Image Burn program it is quite difficult to use. Is there a way I can change to a different burning program that windows live photo gallery will recognise? Please HELP


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

You can install and use any burning program that you want. I don't know which program(s) are supported by photo gallery...as it sounds like you are trying to burn from within photo gallery.


----------



## Miss Priss (Aug 19, 2007)

Thanks for the info. But I think I found the problem. When I got the computer, the guy installed the burner alright, but when I checked the properties I see the drives listed as read. There are no burn capabilities listed. Is there a way to correct that or will I have to take the machiene back to where I got it? Thanks again for your assistance


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

Are you sure that the drive is capable of burning? Verify the specs for that brand/model.


----------



## Miss Priss (Aug 19, 2007)

Thanks again, I don't know that much about the mechanics of the burner and I will Have to contact the place I bought it. He did assure me when I bought it it had the ability of burning both cd's and dvd's. Thanks again for your help.


----------

